

Tell HN: A private library in SF that could double as a hackerspace - markerdmann

If you think coffee shops are too loud and coworking spaces are too expensive, you might appreciate this hack. I discovered it by accident while search for "wood paneling" on Yelp. :-)<p>The Mechanic's Institute, near the corner of Post and Market, is a non-profit private library and chess club, and membership only costs $100 per year. That's considerably better than the $300 a month charged by the least expensive coworking spaces! It's also, in my humble opinion, a much more beautiful workspace. The building has tall ceilings and windows, large columns, wood-paneled study rooms, plush leather chairs, and large desks with power outlets. The wifi is also fast and reliable.<p>The reviews on the library's Yelp page will give you a good sense of what it's like:<p>http://www.yelp.com/biz/mechanics-institute-library-and-chess-room-san-francisco<p>I hope to see you here! It would be great to make this a well-known hacker outpost in downtown SF. Perhaps we could even organize a daily lunch or afternoon tea. Here's a chat room where we can coordinate:<p>http://www.tlk2me.com/chat/#mecha<p>You can also find my email in my HN profile. If you're visiting SF or want to spend a day here before committing to a membership, I can get you in as a guest.
======
eaurouge
I came across this when I searched for libraries in SF. I stopped by for a
visit some months ago and almost pulled the trigger, but ended up not needing
it. I'll most likely join later this year or early next. May be a good place
to play chess too.

------
lanstein
Is that what that place is? Was always curious, but never enough so to walk +
google it.

------
capkutay
I live near the Marina district of SF...while there are many coffee shops in
the district, none provide a decent atmosphere for coding. I'd love to try out
the Mechanics institute.

